# polka dot corset top



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

i want this:
Frederick's of Hollywood - I Love L.A. Corset
but i do not want to pay this:
NOW $39.99

anywhere else in southern california i can find something like this? i'd rather have black with white polka dots...but anything colour's fine.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw this in my FOH catalog recently and LOVED it! I know, the price is crazy. Actually, a couple of months ago they had a polka dot top similar to this, but it was a cap sleeve top. It came in red/white and black/white polka dots. It was expensive too. I kept waiting for it to go on sale and it finally did for $20.
I know I'm not much help, but hopefully it will go on sale soon? I know FOH usually has a pretty good inventory online.

I bet that would look great on you with your new hurr!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 31, 2008)

maybe check out cutesygirl.com ?


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

that's cheap


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marissa762* 

 
_that's cheap_

 
not when you make what i make.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 3, 2008)

oOOooo I LOVE IT. i am a corset noob, do u wear it by itself and does it only look good on big boobies? ive seen a few cheapies at Charlotte Russe...


----------

